
Bose stole earbud technology from Calif. startup, lawsuit alleges - ilamont
http://www.bizjournals.com/boston/news/2017/03/02/bose-stole-earbud-technology-from-n-y-startup.html?ana=twt
======
anaganisk
correct me if I am wrong, but here active listening system very much sounds
like a fancy term for "Digital Noise Cancellation" which is also being used in
Sony headphones for a while. And Bose is known to be pioneer in noise
cancelling earphones. I seriously dont understand their point with "copying" a
"new" technology.

